# How to update passport details



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi All,
I have a question, my wife passport has been renewed with a new passport number. As per my knowledge, I should update that through IMMI account. 

anyone knows how can I do that??

Regards


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/270425-change-passport-details-after-visa-grant-7.html#post10459361


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

faroutsam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/270425-change-passport-details-after-visa-grant-7.html#post10459361


hI, i have a question.

I got the grant on Nov 1st and got my passport renewed on Nov 7th. While renewing i have added house number (previously it was only plot number) and added Spouse name as well.

Now i have updated the passport number only in IMMIAcount. Do i need to also change the address also ? i am assuming it is not needed as i already got grant and it is a minor change in address..
Please correct me.. Please suggest do i need to take any action on informing this minor change in address on passport?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question, my wife passport has been renewed with a new passport number. As per my knowledge, I should update that through IMMI account.
> 
> anyone knows how can I do that??
> ...


Login to your Immi account
Click on Update Us link
Select Member for whom Passport details needs to be updated
Enter valid details
Save

Form 929 will automatically get attached to your wife application.


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Login to your Immi account
> Click on Update Us link
> Select Member for whom Passport details needs to be updated
> Enter valid details
> ...



I see you are planning to move on 18 jan.. i am planning in 1-2nd week of Jan

Can i know which place you are travelling to?


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello everybody, i have got PR recently and wondering how can i notify Immigration Department if i change my passport details?
I have applied through Immigration Agent and just registered myself in ImmiAccount, but there is to button "UPDATE US" where i can update my details.
The only alternative is filling form 929 and send it to [email protected] email address.
My questions are: 
1) Why i can't update my details through ImmiAccount, what should i do?
2) Is it ok if i just fill form 929 and send it to the [email protected] email address?
3) How long it takes Immigration Department to update my details in system?
4) How do i check if the details have been updated? Through VEVO Online System?


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

darkness49 said:


> Hello everybody, i have got PR recently and wondering how can i notify Immigration Department if i change my passport details?
> I have applied through Immigration Agent and just registered myself in ImmiAccount, but there is to button "UPDATE US" where i can update my details.
> The only alternative is filling form 929 and send it to [email protected] email address.
> My questions are:
> ...


Please let me know. when i try to update details on ImmiAccount even after saving it status remains "Incomplete" and its "Incomplete" from last 2 weeks


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

neerajrk said:


> Please let me know. when i try to update details on ImmiAccount even after saving it status remains "Incomplete" and its "Incomplete" from last 2 weeks


The funny thing is that i do not even have any option on my ImmiAccount to update anything. As my PR process has been done by MARA agent. I just want to understand where in ImmiAccount i can update my information?Moreover if you can't update your information that means you and me might have a potential problems and my questions are still applicable to this situation:
1) Why i can't update my details through ImmiAccount, what should i do?
2) Is it ok if i just fill form 929 and send it to the [email protected] email address?
3) How long it takes Immigration Department to update my details in system?
4) How do i check if the details have been updated? Through VEVO Online System?


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/update_passport_details.pdf

They explain here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/update_passport_details.pdf
how to change passport details. 
The thing is as i said above i have applied with MARA Agent, so there is no application available on my ImmiAccount. Does it mean that i have to use form 929 or i can ask my agent to change the details?


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

Ok i finally added my application to my immi account, now just need to know from you if your could update your details or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neerajrk said:


> Please let me know. when i try to update details on ImmiAccount even after saving it status remains "Incomplete" and its "Incomplete" from last 2 weeks


You can use the form 1022 or form 929 depending on what you want To update 
Fill it and upload it in case of 1022 and email it in case of 929

Cheers


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

neerajrk said:


> Please let me know. when i try to update details on ImmiAccount even after saving it status remains "Incomplete" and its "Incomplete" from last 2 weeks


Finally managed to submit my application for passport change on ImmiAccount. Its now in submitted state. Problem was with the browser seems Chrome was creating issues and hence had to use Microsoft Edge to get it completed.


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

darkness49 said:


> The funny thing is that i do not even have any option on my ImmiAccount to update anything. As my PR process has been done by MARA agent. I just want to understand where in ImmiAccount i can update my information?Moreover if you can't update your information that means you and me might have a potential problems and my questions are still applicable to this situation:
> 1) Why i can't update my details through ImmiAccount, what should i do?
> 2) Is it ok if i just fill form 929 and send it to the [email protected] email address?
> 3) How long it takes Immigration Department to update my details in system?
> 4) How do i check if the details have been updated? Through VEVO Online System?


On ImmiAccount select your application. Click on Update details and follow instruction. All applications submitted after 2014 have this option


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neerajrk said:


> Finally managed to submit my application for passport change on ImmiAccount. Its now in submitted state. Problem was with the browser seems Chrome was creating issues and hence had to use Microsoft Edge to get it completed.


OR it could have been cookies
Clearing the cookies also helps

Cheers


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

neerajrk said:


> neerajrk said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know. when i try to update details on ImmiAccount even after saving it status remains "Incomplete" and its "Incomplete" from last 2 weeks
> ...


Awesome. Please let me know when your information will be updated in system


----------



## darkness49 (Apr 26, 2019)

neerajrk said:


> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is that i do not even have any option on my ImmiAccount to update anything. As my PR process has been done by MARA agent. I just want to understand where in ImmiAccount i can update my information?Moreover if you can't update your information that means you and me might have a potential problems and my questions are still applicable to this situation:
> ...


Thanks i finally figured it out


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

darkness49 said:


> Awesome. Please let me know when your information will be updated in system


Waiting from last 3 days. Application is still in "Submitted" State and VEVO is still with old passport no. My Nationality and Name were exactly same as old passport.

Are your details updated?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neerajrk said:


> Waiting from last 3 days. Application is still in "Submitted" State and VEVO is still with old passport no. My Nationality and Name were exactly same as old passport.
> 
> Are your details updated?


Have you uploaded the scan copy of the new passport in Immiaccount?

Email a completed form 929 also

. You can return this completed form and attachments by email to
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Have you uploaded the scan copy of the new passport in Immiaccount?
> 
> Email a completed form 929 also
> 
> ...


Yes i uploaded a scan copy of passport as well. Also i see Form 929 automatically got added to my documents.


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

neerajrk said:


> Yes i uploaded a scan copy of passport as well. Also i see Form 929 automatically got added to my documents.



I got my grant in Sept, 2017 and visited Sydney for 3 weeks in Jan , 18 . I assumed to validate my PR i only needed to enter AU once before the "Must Enter Before" Date. However since then i am in UK. Does it make any difference?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neerajrk said:


> I got my grant in Sept, 2017 and visited Sydney for 3 weeks in Jan , 18 . I assumed to validate my PR i only needed to enter AU once before the "Must Enter Before" Date. However since then i am in UK. Does it make any difference?


Your travel rights will expire after 5 years
If you Wish to leave Australia after that, you will need a RRV
If you have not lived in Australia for at least 2 years you may find it difficult to get it

Cheers


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

neerajrk said:


> I got my grant in Sept, 2017 and visited Sydney for 3 weeks in Jan , 18 . I assumed to validate my PR i only needed to enter AU once before the "Must Enter Before" Date. However since then i am in UK. Does it make any difference?



My Vevo updated with new passport details. Thanks for help everyone. Specially NB and KeeDaa.


----------

